# Is it possible to have a married lover in total ignorance? Yes. Here's my story



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I was in a pub, having a quiet drink with a friend who, with his wife, had introduced me to a sexy but very, very strange young woman who was a friend of theirs. The relationship that didn't last long.

A weird, distressed and dishevelled man staggers in and begins ranting about how he still misses his dead daughter.

"Oh!" Said my friend. "That's xxxxx. He's still very upset about the loss of his daughter.

"Best he doesn't know that you had sex with his wife!"

I literally choked on my beer and said: "What?!"

My friend looked at me and said: "Oh, didn't you know she was still married?"

"No. I thought she was divorced!"

"Oh. Sorry" he said. "I thought we told you. But, come to think, I don't think we did. But they are separated!"

So, not everyone who has a married lover knows it. how? Nobody bloody tells them.

It transpired the loss of their baby at only a month old was something they weren't able to cope with as a couple.

They did divorce, eventually.


----------



## PBDad (Apr 13, 2015)

Almost happened to me. Years ago, I was single, she was married, but I was unaware. We got on well, and spoke a lot. We started doing simple things together... blah blah blah.. I started asking her out. She turned me down, but I could tell she wanted to go out. She would not explain why. Everything was great with us. Finally, she told me she was recently married 8 months.

I stood up and left without a word. Never saw her again. I was grateful she said something, but none of it should ever have happened. I guess I was her EA.

Trusted no one for a while.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes this happened to me as well. Woman was on a dating site, we communicated started a relationship and slept together. 3 weeks in I found out she was still married and was only interested in me to fulfill a fantasy she always had.

This is why in the CWI section when people are clammerimg for the head of the OM I always think back to this situation. Some of them honestly are being used and have no idea the woman is married. I know I didn't.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

In my extensive experience, even newly weds cannot be trusted on girls/boys nights out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It almost happened to me once. I started dating a guy.. went out on 4-5 dates. He told me he was single.

Then one night we were out to dinner and a very angry woman walked up to our table and started yelling at him and hitting him over the head. She was going on about him cheating on her... :scratchhead:


I said nothing. I just got up and left... the place was walking distance from my home so I walked him.

He came by a few days later apologizing and saying that she's crazy but he's divorcing her. Blah blah blah.. 

I told him to leave. That was the end of that nonsense.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Happened to my brother in law. Met a young lady -went out for several months -almost always early evenings or saturday/sunday afternoons. He really liked her. She even came to a couple BBQ's at our house. 

He's working at the shop one afternoon out in the yard -some guy shows up -raising hell -screaming at him through the fence...loud enough most of us came out to see what was up....He was the girls husband. Demanding that he leave his wife alone...etc etc. We got him calmed down and he left. 

I feel for my BIL -he had no idea. The look of shock on his face was crazy. She showed up a few times to the house /called him relentlessly. He wouldn't speak to her- ended up changing his phone number. Finally moved to another state. It really messed with his head.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Matt, you have the most interesting life.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Two women I was told were single turned out to be married. Thankfully they never went beyond the second date each.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Matt, you have the most interesting life.


Really! 

If MattMatt showed up today and posted these stories Ele would be banning us for calling him a troll.

But MattMatt we know you are the real deal, just interesting and wow.


----------



## thisguyarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

I had nearly a 6 month relationship with woman who was married and had two children. I thought she lived with a roommate until the "roommate" called me and told me that it was a lie and she had a family and was using the friends house as a crash pad. I called the woman, asked her if it was true, and she admitted it. I kid you not, the next words out of her mouth were, "Does this mean we have to break up?"

Uhh, yeah.


----------

